# Searching for t-shirt fulfillment service



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

I am in search of a t-shirt fulfillment service. I have been using scalable press and while their service and prices would be perfect for my needs they are unable to deliver on their promises. 

I need someone who can print and ship direct to consumer. If this is a service you have not offered before but are considering I would be willing to work with you to get it up and going. The biggest concerns I have is quality and timeliness. I need the shirt out the door in 48 to 72 hours. 

*I would be willing to buy the blanks up front for you to cut down the fulfillment time. * I only use Gildan 2000 series and try to limit to 4 to 6 colors. 

I would prefer someone in the midwest but would consider 2 partners if one is on the east coast and the other on the west coast. I am concerned about the delivery times. Customer satisfaction is priority. And a customer that is waiting is not a happy customer.

Please send me an email if you are interested. [email protected]


----------



## Ziptac (Jun 25, 2015)

Did you ever get hooked up with a good outfit?


----------



## DEA2015 (Jun 30, 2015)

PM me i can help


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are several printers on here. You can also try searching for DTG dropship on google.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

You can also check PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

You want to get Fulfillment service from a t-shirt business. You dont dependent on single t-shirt Companies. Contact with more than 10 Companies will help you. You also get different type of t-shirts and Different types of ideas for modern generation. Mad try to new one and dont try to focus or hold old methods and Planes


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

fatfish2015seo said:


> You want to get Fulfillment service from a t-shirt business. You dont dependent on single t-shirt Companies. Contact with more than 10 Companies will help you. You also get different type of t-shirts and Different types of ideas for modern generation. Mad try to new one and dont try to focus or hold old methods and Planes


I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

Gildan 2000s are not the best for DTG, do able but ring spun cotton is best.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

I would recommend Googling "DTG fulfillment" in Chicago. That is a major Midwestern hub and close to SS Activewear, Alpha, etc if you do go with them supplying the garments.

The issue with YOU supplying the garments means that you will most likely have to pay warehousing for keeping the garments at their location or YOU will be charged shipping when you order yet fulfillment houses order so much daily they do NOT get charged shipping from the garment suppliers.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

Agreed preordering the garments won't be in your best interests.


----------

